# New Video



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

Video from Sat. Jan. 3rd, '09.

Starts out with bad wind noise but clears up:

YouTube - Llewellin Setter 010309RoA

here's another:
YouTube - Llewellin Setter 010309henA

Hope you enjoy the videos!

Charlie

PS: I recommend the high quality mode when viewing


----------

